# Thyristorumschalter



## HermanBaumann (5 August 2020)

Hallo  zusammen

ich möchte eine Umschalter bauen, die bis 6kA und ca. 10-20V unterstützen kann.

und die einzige Idee, die mir in den Sinn kommt, ist die Verwendung von Thyristoren, denn ich habe keine Relais gefunden die 6KA unterstützen kann.

Ich habe paar Thyristoren gefunden die von 300A bis zu 800A unterstützt.

Aber kann es auch 6KA mit einer besondere Parallelschaltung mehrerer Thyristoren unterstützen? wenn ja , wie kann ich das parallele Schalten, oder hat jemand eine anderen ideen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Ihre Intervention

L.G
HermanBaumann


----------



## Heinileini (5 August 2020)

HermanBaumann schrieb:


> ich möchte eine Umschalter bauen, die bis 6kA und ca. 10-20V unterstützen kann.


6kA sind schon ganz schön sportlich.
Willst Du eine Gleich- oder WechselSpannung umschalten? Wenn GleichSpannung, wie willst Du sie wieder abschalten?
Natürlich kann man Thyristoren parallel schalten, aber jeder muss einen eigenen Vorwiderstand erhalten, damit nicht einer alleine versucht, den ganzen Strom zu übernehmen. 
Aus dem Ärmel kann ich nicht sagen, welchen SpannungsAbfall man an den Vorwiderständen anstreben sollte.
Aber, wenn man sich über den Daumen gepeilt für z.B. 1V entscheidet und ein Thyristor 300A übernehmen soll, dann müsste jeder einzelne der zwanzig 3,3mΩ-Vorwiderstände bereits 300W verbraten bzw. alle zusammen 6kW.
Und allein dieser SpannungsAbfall von 1V würde an der ohnehin niedrigen Spannung von 10..20V am Verbraucher deutlich fehlen ...

Aus reiner Neugier: wofür willst Du die 6kA umschalten?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 August 2020)

Herman, ich hoffe, du weißt wovon du redest. Suche nach "Scheibenzelle" oder besser "GTO Scheibenzelle" und denke über eine Wasserkühlung nach! Es gibt auf jeden Fall Typen bis 8000A.


----------



## Hesse (5 August 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aus reiner Neugier:



und wo kommen die ca. 100kW bei dieser niedrigen Spannung den her...


----------



## HermanBaumann (6 August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte eine Umschalter für 2 Schweißköpfe bauen


----------



## appsofting (6 August 2020)

hier würde ich die Spannungsregelung / -steuerung auf der Hochspannungsseite (falls verfügbar) oder deren Umwandlung in eine höhere Spannung überlegten. Es wäre hier hohe Baukosten (Drähte / Schienen / Schicherungen) und hohe Energieverluste. Wenn möglich natürlich.


----------



## winnman (6 August 2020)

Muss unbedingt umgeschaltet werden oder kann der nicht verwendete Kopf ev. einfach parallel angeklemmt bleiben?


----------



## Hesse (6 August 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Muss unbedingt umgeschaltet werden oder kann der nicht verwendete Kopf ev. einfach parallel angeklemmt bleiben?



  Wenn den wirklich umgeschaltet werden muss, dann nächste Frage:


  Muss denn unter Last  umgeschaltet werden?


----------



## HermanBaumann (7 August 2020)

Ja muss man umschalten  und Unterlast 
( Gleichspannung ca. 20 Kh)


----------



## winnman (7 August 2020)

Dann würde ich eher Richtung Leistungsschalter gehen.

Frag doch mal gezielt bei Herstellern nach (Schneider, Siemens, eaton, . . .)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass deren 400V AC Geräte durchaus bei den kleinen Spannungen auch für DC geeignet sind. (ev. muss nach x Schaltungen die Polarität am Schalter getauscht werden)
Und 6kA sind da pro Pol auch machbar, werden 3 polige Geräte verwendet und die Pole parallel geschaltet wird das mechanisch auch gar nicht so groß.


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2020)

HermanBaumann schrieb:


> Ja muss man umschalten  und Unterlast
> ( Gleichspannung ca. 20 Kh)


Ah ja, also doch GleichSpannung unter Last abschalten! Der HärteFall nicht nur für ein Schütz, sondern ebenso für eine ThyristorSchaltung. Der Aufwand wird dadurch mehr als verdoppelt. Den Strom abgraben und damit eine bzw. ganz viele dicke Kapazitäten aufladen und für den nächsten Einsatz wieder entladen.

Was meinst Du mit ca. 20 KelvinStunden?


----------



## HermanBaumann (7 August 2020)

sorry ich meine 20khz


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2020)

HermanBaumann schrieb:


> sorry ich meine 20khz


20 kHz? Was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten? Ist die GleichSpannung mit 20 kHz gepulst oder willst Du 40.000-mal pro Sekunde zwischen den zwei "Verbrauchern" umschalten?


----------



## HermanBaumann (7 August 2020)

GleichSpannung mit 20 kHz gepulst


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 August 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> .. Ich könnte mir vorstellen ...


Ich könnte mir das nicht vorstellen, ohne es begründen zu wollen.


----------



## Hesse (7 August 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir das nicht vorstellen,.....



Ich auch nicht .....


@Heinileini

  Wie wäre es den mit etwas mehr Infos rund um das was da

  erreicht werden soll?


  So stochert hier jeder nur rum.. 


  Jede Info muss „Abgesaugt“ werden ….


  Ohne richtige Infos keine gute Hilfe …


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2020)

HermanBaumann schrieb:


> GleichSpannung mit 20 kHz gepulst


Das heisst, Deine 6 kA sind "nur" der DurchschnittsWert und der SpitzenWert des Stromes ein Vielfaches davon?
Na ja, tröstlich ist dabei:
- das Abschalten unter Last ist eigentlich doch kein Thema - sondern eher das WiederEinschalten im richtigen Moment 20.000-mal pro Sekunde - und
- der Hersteller des Umrichters - oder wie auch immer das Teil heissen mag - verfügt über eine praktikable Lösung, um den Strom 20.000-mal pro Sekunde abzuschalten.
Ich würde den Hersteller befragen, ob er eine Variante des Gerätes liefern kann/könnte, die Deinen Wünschen entspricht (mal vom Preis abgesehen  ).


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> @Heinileini
> Wie wäre es den mit etwas mehr Infos rund um das was da erreicht werden soll?
> So stochert hier jeder nur rum..
> Jede Info muss „Abgesaugt“ werden ….
> Ohne richtige Infos keine gute Hilfe …


Darum stochere ich doch schon seit Beitrag #2 (z.B. Gleich- oder WechselSpannung?) und versuche, abzusaugen.
Die erste halbe Antwort kam in #9 (GleichSpannung) und die zweite Hälfte (gepulste GleichSpannung) in #14 ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 August 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. verfügt über eine praktikable Lösung, um den Strom 20.000-mal pro Sekunde abzuschalten..


Das macht der Hersteller vermutlich in dem Grundgerät.


​


Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich würde den Hersteller befragen, ob er eine Variante des Gerätes liefern kann/könnte, die Deinen Wünschen entspricht (mal vom Preis abgesehen  ).


So sehe ich das auch. Ein zweites Standard-Gerät wäre sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung, vielleicht sogar die billigste.

Das ganze Vorhaben kommt mir reichlich suspekt vor. 6kA Gleichstrom unter Last schalten? Das bedeutet, während des Schweißens den Strom abschalten? Macht man denn so etwas?


--> vom Hersteller beraten lassen


----------



## Hesse (7 August 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Darum stochere ich doch schon seit Beitrag #2 (z.B. Gleich- oder WechselSpannung?) und versuche, abzusaugen.
> Die erste halbe Antwort kam in #9 (GleichSpannung) und die zweite Hälfte (gepulste GleichSpannung) in #14 ...



Sorry @Heinileini

habe natürlich den Ersteller                                                                                      *@HermanBaumann *
gemeint ...


----------



## Hesse (7 August 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, während des Schweißens den Strom abschalten? Macht man denn so etwas?



  Das würde noch das „Grundgerät“ sicher auch erkennen und als Störung „Kontakt Fehler“ werten und Abschalten


----------



## det (8 August 2020)

Moin Moin,
ich habe gerade mal meine Glaskugel geputz, und folgendes gesehen.
Widerstandsschweißmaschine 20V-6kA Sekundär. Trafo Primärseitig mit Thyristor angesteuert (AC-50Hz oder DC). Alternativ MF-1000Hz DC, dann mit Transen geregelt. Maschinen mit 20kHz habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Normalerweise führt man die Schweißstelle zu den Schweißelektroden, bzw. die Elektroden zum Teil. Einen Sekundärumschalter für Schweißstellen geht nur bei sehr kurzen Längen, wegen des Leistungabfalls. Während des Schweißen umschalten würde ich nicht empfehlen. Kann zu Metallschmelze an allen möglichen Stellen führen. Da das Schweißen i.a. 10-200ms dauert, muss nicht während dessen umgeschaltet werden. Einen Multischweißkopf, versorgt von einer Stromquelle ist an sich kein Problem. Man muss nur darauf achten das der Schweißstrom nur bei geschlossenen Elektroden fließt. Den Leitungswiderstand, die Induktivität usw. beachten.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Heinileini (8 August 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, während des Schweißens den Strom abschalten? Macht man denn so etwas?


Ach Dagobert, wir beide waren widerstandslos auf LichtbogenSchweissen fixiert und haben deshalb die Augen zugekniffen. Detlef hat seine Glaskugel poliert (s. #22) und sich nicht blenden lassen!
Dank Detlef kann ich Dir jetzt endlich Deine Frage beantworten: 
Jeder, der verhindern will, dass die WiderstandsSchweissung nahtlos in eine LichtbogenSchweissung übergeht, an einer Stelle, an der gar nicht geschweisst werden soll!


----------



## HermanBaumann (31 August 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo
Sorry, dass ich zu spät geantwortet habe. Ich fühlte mich die letze zeit nicht gut.
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Also ich möchte auch [/FONT]hauptsächlich[FONT=&quot] am Tageszeit gewinnen[/FONT][FONT=&quot], deswegen eine schnelle Umschaltung.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ich muss auch zugeben, ich hatte  nicht alle Information[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]eine genauen  Leistungsbereiches wäre :   bis – 6KA ; Umax = 10-20V ; tpulse= 300ms max. und 150ms min; tpause= 3s[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ich hatte eine mechanische Lösung im Sinnen, aber kommt momentan nicht in Frage.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]deswegen bin ich auf der such nach eine Thyristor oder Mosfets die man ansteuern kann,  und die gegeben  Leistungsbereiches unterstützen kann. mit eine passende Wasserkühlung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]oder eine ähnliche Produkt , oder eine bessere alternative..“[/FONT]


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 August 2020)

Sieh dich mal bei alfatec um, die haben so etwas.
Wie geht es jetzt weiter?


----------



## det (31 August 2020)

Hatte ich recht mit Widerstandsschweißen? 

Wenn ja, brauchst vlt. keinen Umschalter. Alle Zuleitungen der Schweißstellen weden elektrisch fest miteinander Verbunden. An immer nur einer Stelle werden die Elektroden geschlossen und dann geschweißt. Das musst Du sicher stellen. Dann geht's ohne umschalten.

Grüße Detlef


----------

